# saudi arabia



## daveyt (Apr 3, 2014)

hi, im looking into getting work in saudi at one of the ports as an engineer, does anyone have any imfo on working there? what its like and likely pay scales ??

i woud appreciate any help that can be offered .

thanks


----------

